# ¿verdad? (pronunciation)



## agx

Hola,

Soy británico, y vivo en londres. Llevo unos 7 años aprendiendo español con mi única fuente, el Internet. 

Mi pregunta hoy es sobre "verdad".
*
1. La verdad que o la verdáej que...*

Una frase que oigo cada vez más es uno de lo anterior, pero no sé cuál. No recuerdo un ejemplo en concreto pero se usa así:

"La verdad que no es un buen jugador".

Pero no estoy muy seguro si hay un "es" ahí dentro que se está aspirando, o sea: "la verdad es que..." que se escucha cómo "la verdáej que...". No lo creo, pero es una duda que tengo.

*2. ¿De verdad? o ¿verdad?.*

No estoy muy seguro de cuál se usa al final de una afirmación, esperando que el que te escucha lo confirme o lo niegue, y cuál se usa solo, cuando uno está sorprendido, se asombra, etc.

Creo estar en lo correcto en que "verdad" se usaría en estas situaciónes

PERSONA A) "No tienes dinero encima, ¿verdad?"
PERSONA B) "No, no tengo" o "Sí, sí tengo" (por cierto, ¿basta con decir esto?)
o
PERSONA C) "Tienes unos pantalones así en casa, ¿verdad?"
PERSONA D) "!Cómo crees!"

Y que "de verdad" se usaría en estas situaciones:

PERSONA A) "¡Consiguí un trabajo!"
PERSONA B) "¿De verdad?" (y no simplemente "¿verdad?")
o
PERSONA C) "¡¡Comiste mi manzana!!"
PERSONA D) "¿De verdad?".

Son ejemplos que se me ocurrieron en el acto justo ahora, pero creo que ya entienden mi pregunta.
_
Gracias de antemano._


----------



## kreiner

Es común (pero no universal) en la pronunciación de ciertas regiones de España el omitir la d final. También lo es, aunque menos, aspirar la s como si fuese una j ligera. Pero sigue siendo: "la verdad es que", se pronuncie como se pronuncie.
La pregunta "verdad" corresponde a "is(n't) it". "De verdad" es más bien como "really?"


----------



## Alma de cántaro

Hola,

La verdá ej que vas muy bien orientado en tus apreciaciones. En cuanto a la primera cuestión, es tal como habías imaginado. Este es un acento típico en la zona central de España, incluyendo Madrid.

En cuanto a la segunda cuestión, también van por ahí los tiros. De los ejemplos que has dado, sólo me pierdo en dos:
_
PERSONA C) "Tienes unos pantalones así en casa, ¿verdad?"
PERSONA D) "!Cómo crees!"_

Esta expresión (¡Cómo crees!) no se emplea en España, y "la verdá ej que" no estoy seguro de lo que significa. Quizá algún hispanoamericano pueda decírnoslo.

La otra expresión es:
_
PERSONA C) "¡¡Comiste mi manzana!!"
PERSONA D) "¿De verdad?"._

No sé exactamente qué querías haber escrito pero imagino que debió de ser:_
-¡*Te* comiste mi manzana!_; -_¿De verdad?/¿De veras?_

Saludos


----------



## Bevj

Creo que agx tiene razón y que 'la verdá ej que' significa 'la verdad es que...'

En este caso, la frase "La verdad que no es un buen jugador" sería 'La verdad* es* que no es un buen jugador.'


----------



## duvija

La verdá ej que - típico en Uruguay y en todos los lugares donde se aspira la 's' a final de sílaba, y a su vez ese resto de 's' se asimila a la consonante siguiente. Antes de gu/cV/qu/[k]  suena como una 'j' jota.
Los sonidos g/k son representaciones del sonido de la gu, la quV, la cV, etc.)

La 'd' final, proteste quien proteste, cada vez se pronuncia menos. No es parte de la estrategia de consonantes finales del castellano. Al hablar muuuy lentamente, o tratando de sonar bien, se puede escuchar, pero no es común.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

agx said:


> *1. La verdad que o la verdáej que...*
> 
> Una frase que oigo cada vez más es uno de lo anterior, pero no sé cuál. No recuerdo un ejemplo en concreto pero se usa así:
> 
> "La verdad que no es un buen jugador".
> 
> Pero no estoy muy seguro si hay un "es" ahí dentro que se está aspirando, o sea: "la verdad es que..." que se escucha cómo "la verdáej que...". No lo creo, pero es una duda que tengo.



Sí has estado escuchando a rioplatenses (argentinos del area de Buenos Aires, o uruguayos) puede que hayan usado cualquier de las dos formas.

Es bastante común aquí omitir el verbo en esa expresión
"La verdad que es un buen jugador"

pero también la redacción más correcta ("La verdad que no es un buen jugador") sonaría más o menos como dijiste, ya que es muy común que aspiremos las "s".  No es exactamente como pornunciamos la "j" que us un sonido más gutural en España y por aquí.  Es más parecida a la "h" del inglés ... o a l "j" que usan los hispanohablantes de la zonas caribeñas (Centroamérica, Venezuela, Colombia, islas del Caribe, creo).

"La verdad eh que no es un buen jugador"


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Justo contestó duvija al mismo tiempo que yo escribía mi post.

Creo que coincidimos.

Te resulta acertado lo que dije sobre la omisión del verbo en el caso de hablantes uruguayos?


----------



## kreiner

Oh, cielos. Sólo ahora me he fijado bien en este aspecto de la cuestión. Desde luego, en España no se podría omitir el verbo. Tendría que ser "la verdad es que..."


----------



## dennis5pia

agx said:


> Hola,
> 
> Soy británico, y vivo en londres. Llevo unos 7 años aprendiendo español con mi única fuente, el Internet.
> 
> Mi pregunta hoy es sobre "verdad".
> *
> 1. La verdad que o la verdáej que...*
> 
> Una frase que oigo cada vez más es uno de lo anterior, pero no sé cuál. No recuerdo un ejemplo en concreto pero se usa así:
> 
> "La verdad que no es un buen jugador".
> 
> Pero no estoy muy seguro si hay un "es" ahí dentro que se está aspirando, o sea: "la verdad es que..." que se escucha cómo "la verdáej que...". No lo creo, pero es una duda que tengo.
> 
> *2. ¿De verdad? o ¿verdad?.*
> 
> *No estoy muy seguro de cuál se usa al final de una afirmación, esperando que el que te escucha lo confirme o lo niegue, y cuál se usa solo, cuando uno está sorprendido, se asombra, etc.*
> 
> Creo estar en lo correcto en que "verdad" se usaría en estas situaciónes
> 
> PERSONA A) "No tienes dinero encima, ¿verdad?"
> PERSONA B) "*No, no tengo" o "Sí, sí tengo" (por cierto, ¿basta con decir esto?)* *si con eso basta.*
> o
> PERSONA C) "Tienes unos pantalones así en casa, ¿verdad?"
> PERSONA D) "!Cómo crees!"
> 
> Y que "de verdad" se usaría en estas situaciones:
> 
> PERSONA A) "¡Consiguí un trabajo!"
> PERSONA B) "¿De verdad?" (y no simplemente "¿verdad?")
> o
> PERSONA C) "¡¡Comiste mi manzana!!"
> PERSONA D) "¿De verdad?".
> 
> Son ejemplos que se me ocurrieron en el acto justo ahora, pero creo que ya entienden mi pregunta.
> _
> Gracias de antemano._




Al final de una afirmación se usa ¿verdad? O ¿no?  Que es el equivalente al “aren’t you?, Don’t you?....., etc.  Cuando se está sorprendido por lo general se dice ¿de verdad?, ¿de veras?, ¿en serio?, etc.  Aunque también podría usarse ¿verdad? Claro dicho con un matiz de sorpresa.


----------



## duvija

JorgeHoracio, tenés razón. Nos salteamos generosamente el verbo, total...

Y  agx: no usamos tanto 'verdad?' como en tus ejemplos. Más bien diríamos -Conseguí trabajo - En serio?

Pero sí decimos ['deberdá'] para confirmar o mostrar asombro. O sea que es normal 'conseguí trabajo. - ¿deberdá?'


----------



## jmx

kreiner said:


> Desde luego, en España no se podría omitir el verbo. Tendría que ser "la verdad es que..."


Así es como lo digo yo, pero estoy cansado de oír en TV y radio (hecha en España) "la verdad que ..." a todas horas. Me sorprende que tú no hayas notado lo mismo. En cambio en mis conversaciones no he notado que nadie lo diga. Extraño.


----------



## jmx

duvija said:


> La 'd' final, proteste quien proteste, cada vez se pronuncia menos.


Pues yo lo veo justo al revés: la gente de pueblo, en España, jamás pronunciaba esa 'd', ya fuera del norte o del sur. En cambio ahora cada vez es más fácil encontrar gente que habla de manera afectada guiándose por la ortografía y "pronunciándolo todo tal como se escribe".


----------



## capitas

Como recomienda la RAE, esas D's finales deben pronunciarse muy suavemente.
Yo en españa si que he oido, y utilizado la frase sin el verbo, supongo que procedente de la superposiciónb de frases:
El hecho: que no pudo venir.
La verdad, que no me gusta lo que llevas puesto.
Y esa fantastica s aspirada a j, mi opinion es que es un uso vulgar, en Madrid y en algunas zonas de España (Valencia): ¡ Ejque no sabemos pronunciar porque'j muy dificil! .En algunas zonas de andalucía si que aspiran el sonido (h) en lugar de la s, y considero que ahí no es un uso vulgar.


----------



## duvija

EStoy de acuerdo con JMartins en eso de la extra-prolija pronunciación de 'd' final. Se llama 'spelling pronunciation' (en inglés también existe).

Capitas: lo de 'uso vulgar' es discutible. Lo que hacemos es 'asimilación al punto de articulación de la consonante siguiente'. Tiene libracos y libracos de teoría por detrás. No es así nomás. 

Nadie pronuncia' [j] antes de 'm'. La 'm es labial. 
La [gu/k son las que arrastran la /s/ a [j] (fonémicamente sigue siendo una /s/, por eso lleva los palitos inclinados. O sea que los hablantes nativos la identifican como una 's', aunque el sonido sea totalmente diferente. Fonéticament es [j] y por eso va entre paréntesis rectos. )


----------



## capitas

Dubija: como tu dices es discutible. Yo no hablaba del fenómeno linguísticamente global porque ya sabía, y sé, que es la pronunciación en algunas zonas.
En Madrid, y en Valencia sobre todo, esa pronunciación se dá en ciertos ambientes, y no especialmente cultivados. Allí el uso es vulgar:alguien que haya estudiado, no pronuciará de esa manera. Lo de los paréntesís es por no buscar los corchetes: yo también sé fonética.


----------



## nawymo

Y también están:

"De verdad que ...." Con la intención de convencer/persuadir

"¡De verdad que ..." Al reprender/amonestar

Y es habitual constestar a un "¿De verdad?" con otro "De verdad", o con  un "De verdad de la buena" (coloquialmente) cuando queremos resultar más  creíbles.


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> Dubija: como tu dices es discutible. Yo no hablaba del fenómeno linguísticamente global porque ya sabía, y sé, que es la pronunciación en algunas zonas.
> En Madrid, y en Valencia sobre todo, esa pronunciación se dá en ciertos ambientes, y no especialmente cultivados. Allí el uso es vulgar:alguien que haya estudiado, no pronuciará de esa manera. Lo de los paréntesís es por no buscar los corchetes: yo también sé fonética.


 

¡Qué bueno que haya más gente que trabaja en fonética! es difícil de encontrar en otros foros. Éste es genial. A veces trato de no usar términos que no todos pueden entender, pero es lindo poder usar los complicados también. Por favor, que nadie se ofenda si usamos algunos ganchos raros alguna vez!


----------



## Gelectrode

"La verdad es que parece que están juntos, ¿verdad que sí?"


----------



## Alma de cántaro

capitas said:


> Dubija: como tu dices es discutible. Yo no hablaba del fenómeno linguísticamente global porque ya sabía, y sé, que es la pronunciación en algunas zonas.
> En Madrid, y en Valencia sobre todo, esa pronunciación se dá en ciertos ambientes, y no especialmente cultivados. Allí el uso es vulgar:alguien que haya estudiado, no pronuciará de esa manera. Lo de los paréntesís es por no buscar los corchetes: yo también sé fonética.




Me pregunto qué dirán en el Congreso de los Diputados del Reino de España, en donde el presidente de la Cámara, D. José Bono, anteriormente ministro, pronuncia todas las eses que anteceden a un sonido "K" como jota. ¡Ojo!, dijo jota y española, de las fuertes, no hache aspirada. ¿Será un ambiente vulgar el Congreso de los Diputados de España?

Saludos


----------



## JorgeHoracio

De donde es oriundo Don José?


----------



## LeoLeo9

De Castilla-La Mancha


----------



## Alma de cántaro

JorgeHoracio said:


> De donde es oriundo Don José?




Es de un pueblo (de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme) de la provincia de Albacete, en la región de Castilla-La Mancha.

Pero esto de la j antes de sonido K es muy común en todo el centro de España, incluido Madrid.

Saludos


----------



## LeoLeo9

La verdad es que habláis de una persona que tiene una pronunciación bastante especial, no todo el mundo en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha pronuncia tan exageradamente.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

LeoLeo9 said:


> La verdad es que habláis de una persona que tiene una pronunciación bastante especial, no todo el mundo en Madrid y Castilla-La Mancha pronuncia tan exageradamente.



Yo soy madrileño, vivo y trabajo en el Corredor del Henares (Torrejón y Alcalá). Pocas personas conozco yo que no sustituyan estas eses con jotas. Si puedes, cuando trates con gente del Corredor deberías fijarte bien en su pronunciación.

Saludos


----------



## LeoLeo9

Conozco a muchísima gente de esta zona de España y es cierto que tienen un pequeño acento, como todos lo tenemos de nuestra zona, pero José Bono pronuncia con mucha exageración, no es lo habitual, hay gente a la que apenas se la nota. Para mí estáis exagerando y generalizando demasiado.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

LeoLeo9 said:


> Conozco a muchísima gente de esta zona de España y es cierto que tienen un pequeño acento, como todos lo tenemos de nuestra zona, pero José Bono pronuncia con mucha exageración, no es lo habitual, hay gente a la que apenas se la nota. Para mí estáis exagerando y generalizando demasiado.




Yo no creo que esté exagerando. Podría ser que, involuntariamente, haya sacado conclusiones erróneas. Uno oye y después interpreta.

Saludos


----------



## capitas

Alma de cántaro said:


> Me pregunto qué dirán en el Congreso de los Diputados del Reino de España, en donde el presidente de la Cámara, D. José Bono, anteriormente ministro, pronuncia todas las eses que anteceden a un sonido "K" como jota. ¡Ojo!, dijo jota y española, de las fuertes, no hache aspirada. ¿Será un ambiente vulgar el Congreso de los Diputados de España?
> 
> Saludos


Quizá sea yo el equivocado. Pero en todo caso, sigo insistiendo en que en determinadas zonas esa pronuciación es vulgar, en comparación con la del resto de la gente de esa zona.
Y no creo que sea el Sr Bono un modelo de pronunciación. Porque ya puestos, a partir de ahora, en todas partes del mundo enseñaremos a pronunciar a los niños:
[er guevo de kolon ejke no sabemoh danda salío pa ko(teta)inalo], puesto que todas esas variantes de pronuciación son oficialmente admitidas localmente (regionalismos) en otras zonas.
Para un extranjero que aprende español es necesario que sepa que existen esas variantes, pero mi opinión es que tienen que saber que son condiciones particulares, y que probablemente no se las admitieran en un examen.


----------



## cbrena

JorgeHoracio said:


> De donde es oriundo Don José?



Don José es oriundo de Albacete. Fue presidente de la comunidad autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha, después presidente del Congreso de los Diputados.

Pero nacionalmente conocido por su forma de pronunciar  "ej que", tan madrileño...

Si quieres imitar a un madrileño hablando tienes que pronunciar "ej" delante del sonido /k/, pero sólo delante de este sonido, no delante de /gu/, esto ya no es típico madrileño.

En cuanto a cambiar el sonido de la "l" final por /r/ delante del sonido /gu/, ya no tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación madrileña. Tampoco el pronunciar "huevo" como "güevo".

Todo madrileño pronuncia "ej que" con mayor o menor intensidad (nunca tanto como el Sr. Bono, por supuesto), pero nadie pronuncia "er güevo".


----------



## capitas

cbrena said:


> Don José es oriundo de Albacete. Fue presidente de la comunidad autónoma de Castilla-La Mancha, después presidente del Congreso de los Diputados.
> 
> Pero nacionalmente conocido por su forma de pronunciar "ej que", tan madrileño...
> 
> Si quieres imitar a un madrileño hablando tienes que pronunciar "ej" delante del sonido /k/, pero sólo delante de este sonido, no delante de /gu/, esto ya no es típico madrileño.
> 
> En cuanto a cambiar el sonido de la "l" final por /r/ delante del sonido /gu/, ya no tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación madrileña. Tampoco el pronunciar "huevo" como "güevo".
> 
> Todo madrileño pronuncia "ej que" con mayor o menor intensidad (nunca tanto como el Sr. Bono, por supuesto), pero nadie pronuncia "er güevo".


Perdón al sr Bono y a los madrileños; sólo era un ejemplo de diferentes variantes de pronunciación admitidas en diferentes ambitos del idioma, para mostrar que todas utilizadas juntas no deberían ser un ejemplo para los que aprenden el idioma.


----------



## agx

Gracias a todos por su aporte. Me ayudaron mucho. Tengo unas dudas por temas que se han surgido en este hilo (escribo sin diccionario, disculpen), así que citaré los posts relevantes a continuación.

"posts relevantes". ¡Caray! Eso *tiene *que ser un calco del inglés, ¿verdá?


----------



## agx

duvija said:


> La verdá ej que - típico en Uruguay y en todos los lugares donde se aspira la 's' a final de sílaba, y a su vez ese resto de 's' se asimila a la consonante siguiente. Antes de gu/cV/qu/[k]  suena como una 'j' jota.
> Los sonidos g/k son representaciones del sonido de la gu, la quV, la cV, etc.)
> 
> La 'd' final, proteste quien proteste, cada vez se pronuncia menos. No es parte de la estrategia de consonantes finales del castellano. Al hablar muuuy lentamente, o tratando de sonar bien, se puede escuchar, pero no es común.



¿Antes de gu/cV/qu[k]? ¿Qué quieres decir con esto? ¿Que la S se aspira levemente, excepto cuando va antes de una G o K? No entiendo la "V" en cV, quV...¿¿¿¿???

He notado que cuando los venezolanos pronuncian una D al final de una palabra, cuando se trata de una palabra extrajera, poco usada, o una iniciales, pronuncian esa D casi como una T.

"Hablamos con la MUD (mesa de unidad democrática) [mut]. Rechaza la medida del dictador de Sabaneta...".


----------



## duvija

agx said:


> ¿Antes de gu/cV/qu[k]? ¿Qué quieres decir con esto? ¿Que la S se aspira levemente, excepto cuando va antes de una G o K? No entiendo la "V" en cV, quV...¿¿¿¿???
> 
> .


 

Perdón. Usé la trascripción normal en fonología. La 'V' es simplemente 'vocal'.  O sea que cV es c+vocal.

La 's' se aspira más suavemente antes de consonantes más frontales. Antes de los sonidos g/k (ojo, 'k' es el sonido de c+V, o de quV) la asimilación tira esa aspiración hacia el fondo de la garganta, y nos sale una espléndida [j]. 
Si querés podés medir y comparar, nuestras jotas intervocálicas con esas de 'mojka, ajko, etc.'. Son idénticas.
Posiblemente no sean idénticas en las zonas de España donde la 'j' intervocálica es todavía más fuerte que la nuestra normal.


----------



## Agró

Alma de cántaro said:


> ¿Será un ambiente vulgar el Congreso de los Diputados de España?



¿Vulgar? _Muchismo_.
(Y a peor; o sea, a _pior_).


----------



## capitas

Agró said:


> ¿Vulgar? _Muchismo_.
> (Y a peor; o sea, a _pior_).


¡¡¡¡ Muy bueno lo tuyo!!!!!


----------

